# First Look: Renegade Acoustic by Indiginus



## donbodin (Sep 27, 2018)

Indiginus Instruments are back with an affordable acoustic guitar library following in the tradition of their Renegade Electric which was a big fan favorite!

In this first look video, I have a listen to the sounds and features so you can judge if this acoustic guitar for Kontakt would work for your music.
More demos and videos here: http://bit.ly/2DBDeM9


----------



## David Cuny (Sep 27, 2018)

I love this library. 

It sounds great, and is fun to play.

That said, if you're paying attention, you can hear the pattern strummer incorrectly switch to double-time at 4:42 and 5:15.

I reported this problem last month, and got this prompt response from Tracy (emphasis added):



> The script gets confused when a stop command (from a single strum trigger) is played while a Pattern key is still held, since it's not expecting to have a start command (Pattern trigger key) and a stop command happening at the same time while in Latch mode. *This is why we suggest releasing the key after triggering.* I'll try to find a solution that doesn't impair how it works normally. Maybe I'll have the script ignore a stop command if a Pattern key is still held. The double-time glitch is pretty rare if you make sure to release the notes before playing new ones. I am looking for a solution.



I guess I _should_ have RTFM after all.


----------

